# Towing



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello everyone. I am currently in the process of purchasing a new Outback. The choice is a 28Rss. My concern is if I have enough vehicle to tow it safely and properly. I am moving up from a pop-up to a much larger TT. The dealer has stated that with the proper modifications I should be OK.
Vehicle:
Chevy Tahoe, 5.3, autoride. 3.42, prodigy, 4x4

Thanks, DW


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

4 door or two door Tahoe?? short wheel base might not be your friend with such a long trailer?

You are not, by chance from the Minneapolis area? are you? I used to know a Dave White from that area.

And, most important. . . WELCOME to Outbackers.com


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> 4 door or two door Tahoe?? short wheel base might not be your friend with such a long trailer?
> 
> You are not, by chance from the Minneapolis area? are you? I used to know a Dave White from that area.
> 
> ...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers DW.

Don't worry, you will get very honest and helpful advice here. Many of us were in in your situation when we arrived here. The good news is you haven't signed the deal on the trailer and can take the advice and use it.

The wheelbase and the rear axle ratio are the two biggest issues you'll have. With the Tahoe you can 'usually' overcome the Wheelbase issue with a properly setup WD hitch .. Equalizer or Dual Cam. I don't think you'll be unsafe you will just need to slow down and enjoy the trip.

Depending on the terrain you will travel in the 3.42 axle could pose the biggest problem. If you will frequently experience grades then you might not be very happy. If you travel primarily in the flats you may be okay.

I think Camper479 has the same TV as you only in 2wd. Hopefully he can offer additional commentary.

Wayne


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi all,
I have a few questions that I should have asked at my service dealer I suppose. Should you disconnect the Trailer Brake somehow when you are not towing?
Where/how do you connect your breakaway trailer brake cord/wire to your vehicle when towing?
Finally, any trick to connecting a 2nd battery to the first to give you twice as long use of your batteries?

Thank you very much


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

We have a yukon, which is the same truck as your tahoe with the 3.42 rear. While it tows my 21rs without too much difficulty, towing a 28rss with it's additional weight and length, the tahoe might not do such a great job. If you take it easy, like mentioned above, you will probably be okay, but you will be asking a lot from your truck the way it's geared. Switching to 3.73 or 4.10 gears will make a big difference in towing performance and a properly setup hitch system like Wayne suggested will help.

I've found LT tires have made a big difference and I've also added a larger transmission cooler and switched to synthetic ATF. Heat is about the biggest enemy of an automatic transmission and anything you can do to keep temperatures down will help. We always tow in 3rd gear with the tow haul on.

While you might find the performance adequate for shorter trips, if you start travelling alot or climbing steeper grades, you will probably want for more truck with that sized trailer.

Jimbo,

Can you clarify your first question about disconnecting the trailer brakes?

The break away cable should be connected to the truck, not to the hitch on the truck. In case the hitch system fails, you want it connected to something that 's still attached to the truck so the cable will pull the pin and activate the brakes. I hook mine thru the bumper of my truck, I've seen others use the frame.

A second battery can be installed, I haven't done it, hopefully one of the guys here who has will chime in.

Mike


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

JimBo said:


> Hi all,
> I have a few questions that I should have asked at my service dealer I suppose. Should you disconnect the Trailer Brake somehow when you are not towing?
> Where/how do you connect yourÂ breakaway trailer brake cord/wire to your vehicle when towing?
> Finally, any trick to connecting a 2nd battery to the first to give you twice as long use of your batteries?
> ...


You do not need to unhook your trailer brake if you are talking about your prodigy. It uses very little power, but it can be removed very easily unless you hard-wired it to your electrical system. Mine came with an adapter that you can unplug and slip the prodigy into a case when not towing.
My dealer connected the breakaway cable by looping it through the receiver opening and the attached it to one of the hooks on the safety chain and then attached the hook to the receiver. This seems the best to me, as the receiver is not going to leave your vehicle, therefore if the hitch comes apart, the brake cord will pull clear and activate the trailer brakes.
Here is a link about dual batteries dual batteries


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, and welcome. I towed my 25RSS with an '01 Tahoe 4x4, 3.73 rear. It did a pretty good job on the flats, but I wouldn't have wanted to tow a 28' trailer with it. Very short wheelbase. I upgraded to the TITAN.

The right hitch set up makes a world of difference as well.


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the information. Looks like I will need to invest in a new gear ratio since I can't afford a new truck and my wife likes the 28rss. Is changing the ratio a difficult job? Does anyone know the expense involved in this process?

Thanks, DW


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

camping479 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> We have a yukon, which is the same truck as your tahoe with the 3.42 rear. While it tows my 21rs without too much difficulty, towing a 28rss with it's additional weight and length, the tahoe might not do such a great job. If you take it easy, like mentioned above, you will probably be okay, but you will be asking a lot from your truck the way it's geared. Switching toÂ 3.73 or 4.10 gears will make a big difference in towing performance and a properly setup hitch system like Wayne suggested will help.
> 
> ...


Camping479,

my brake controller is still hooked up inside my truck and clicks whenever I hit my brakes. This is when I am not towing...My question is should I worry about disconnecting it from my truck when I am not towing?

Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about disconnecting it. I leave our prodigy in the yukon hooked up all the time and haven't had any problems. Ditto for our van at work that we pull a delivery trailer with.

Mike


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hi

We towed our 28bh with our Tahoe all summer and it was more than adequate. I would suggest LT tires though. P rated tires don't cut it.....

Good luck!!


----------

